# mehrere Applets starten



## amateur (5. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute,

hab mal wieder ein Problem. Ich soll eine Applikation in ein Applet umwandeln. Nun ja, die erste Seite hab ich auch schon geschafft, hab aber jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich das mit den anderen machen soll.

Also mein genaues Problem ist, dass ich ein Applet habe und wenn ich auf einen Button klicke, dann soll das nächste Applet erscheinen und das vorherige verschwinden. Jetzt meine Frage, wie kann ich das zweite Applet starten?
Anzumerken wäre vielleicht noch, dass ich noch nie mit Applets gearbeitet habe.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Soll das 2. Applet in einem neuen Browser-Fenster erscheinen, oder dort wo vorher das 1. Applet war?


----------



## amateur (5. Mai 2006)

Soll in dem selben Browser-Fenster erscheinen wie das 1.Applet.


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Also praktisch das 1. Applet überschreiben ...

Warum machst du nicht ein Applet als Anzeige praktisch und lässt deine anderen Applets anstelle von JApplet von JPanel erben und addest dann immer dem Anzeige Applet das jeweilige Panel?


----------



## amateur (5. Mai 2006)

Hm, ja, das könnte ich mal ausprobieren. 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

